# Emerge Zeit bei Chromium

## Rocky007

Hallo,

ich versuche seit ca 1-2h chromium zu installieren, dies dauert schon sehr lange.

Weiss jemand, wie lange es genau dauert?

Habe den emerge mit

"--jobs=4 "

und in der make.conf

"MAKEOPTS=-j6"

gestartet.

Danke,

Rocky007

----------

## py-ro

Kommt auf deine Hardware an, aber auf meinem i7 3770 kann das schon mal 1.5h dauern.

Bye

Py

----------

## Klaus Meier

Ich hab hier gerade so einen lahmen 2-Kerner. Dauert bestimmt so 6 Stunden.

----------

## platinumviper

Hardware und Konfiguration sind wichtig, bei mir dauert es mit einem i7-4930K @ 4 GHz, /tmp und /var/portage/tmp als 16GB RAM-Disks und -j18 ca 17 Minuten. Auf einem älteren i5-750 @ 2,67 GHz sind es ca 1.5 Stunden.

----------

## boospy

Mir das lange kompilieren auf die ... nutze jetzt Chrome Binary. 

lg

----------

## Marlo

Hi,

es kann aber auch an Chromium selbst bzw. den Versionen liegen.

Ein @world update führe ich immer ohne Hintergrundprozesse aus,

nur ein bischen surfen. Diese irren Zeitunterschiede sind mir unverständlich.

Grüß

Ma

tux ~ # genlop -t chromium

 * www-client/chromium

     Tue Oct  1 01:09:20 2013 >>> www-client/chromium-30.0.1599.65

   merge time: 35 minutes and 28 seconds.

     Wed Oct  2 13:20:50 2013 >>> www-client/chromium-30.0.1599.66

       merge time: 44 minutes and 48 seconds.

     Wed Oct  9 19:05:15 2013 >>> www-client/chromium-31.0.1650.12

       merge time: 36 minutes and 16 seconds.

     Wed Oct 16 22:40:42 2013 >>> www-client/chromium-31.0.1650.12-r1

       merge time: 35 minutes and 39 seconds.

     Mon Oct 21 20:49:18 2013 >>> www-client/chromium-31.0.1650.26

       merge time: 39 minutes and 11 seconds.

     Tue Oct 29 19:14:06 2013 >>> www-client/chromium-31.0.1650.34

       merge time: 43 minutes and 50 seconds.

     Sat Nov  2 12:51:03 2013 >>> www-client/chromium-31.0.1650.34

       merge time: 39 minutes and 24 seconds.

     Mon Nov  4 18:18:40 2013 >>> www-client/chromium-31.0.1650.39

       merge time: 49 minutes and 40 seconds.

     Thu Nov 21 05:50:26 2013 >>> www-client/chromium-32.0.1700.14

       merge time: 42 minutes and 23 seconds.

     Mon Nov 25 21:41:25 2013 >>> www-client/chromium-32.0.1700.19

       merge time: 45 minutes and 42 seconds.

     Tue Nov 26 18:33:01 2013 >>> www-client/chromium-32.0.1700.19

       merge time: 45 minutes and 4 seconds.

     Wed Dec  4 18:15:59 2013 >>> www-client/chromium-32.0.1700.39

       merge time: 1 hour, 3 minutes and 26 seconds.

     Fri Dec  6 15:52:22 2013 >>> www-client/chromium-32.0.1700.41

       merge time: 59 minutes and 35 seconds.

     Fri Dec 13 16:08:49 2013 >>> www-client/chromium-32.0.1700.55

       merge time: 56 minutes and 52 seconds.

     Fri Dec 13 18:41:34 2013 >>> www-client/chromium-32.0.1700.55

       merge time: 1 hour, 18 minutes and 26 seconds.

     Wed Dec 25 15:31:20 2013 >>> www-client/chromium-32.0.1700.68

       merge time: 1 hour, 2 minutes and 49 seconds.

     Thu Jan  9 17:29:27 2014 >>> www-client/chromium-32.0.1700.72

       merge time: 44 minutes and 16 seconds.

     Thu Jan 16 23:21:48 2014 >>> www-client/chromium-32.0.1700.77

       merge time: 50 minutes and 3 seconds.

     Sat Jan 18 21:27:54 2014 >>> www-client/chromium-33.0.1750.29

       merge time: 51 minutes and 26 seconds.

     Fri Jan 24 15:40:58 2014 >>> www-client/chromium-33.0.1750.46

       merge time: 38 minutes and 41 seconds.

     Mon Jan 27 20:16:46 2014 >>> www-client/chromium-33.0.1750.46

       merge time: 45 minutes and 24 seconds.

     Sat Feb  1 22:05:33 2014 >>> www-client/chromium-33.0.1750.58

       merge time: 39 minutes and 51 seconds.

     Thu Feb  6 20:24:31 2014 >>> www-client/chromium-33.0.1750.70

       merge time: 40 minutes and 57 seconds.

     Tue Feb 25 00:07:08 2014 >>> www-client/chromium-33.0.1750.117

       merge time: 3 hours, 12 minutes and 10 seconds.

     Sat Mar  1 12:20:28 2014 >>> www-client/chromium-34.0.1847.14

       merge time: 5 hours and 25 seconds.

     Wed Mar  5 00:01:31 2014 >>> www-client/chromium-34.0.1847.14-r1

       merge time: 3 hours, 36 minutes and 43 seconds.

     Tue Mar 18 23:49:54 2014 >>> www-client/chromium-34.0.1847.60

       merge time: 2 hours, 42 minutes and 51 seconds.

     Sun Mar 23 09:02:21 2014 >>> www-client/chromium-34.0.1847.76

       merge time: 2 hours, 52 minutes and 17 seconds.

     Mon Mar 31 00:38:14 2014 >>> www-client/chromium-34.0.1847.92

       merge time: 2 hours, 49 minutes and 33 seconds.

     Fri Apr  4 19:40:53 2014 >>> www-client/chromium-34.0.1847.116

       merge time: 14 hours, 28 minutes and 56 seconds.

     Thu Apr 17 21:54:05 2014 >>> www-client/chromium-35.0.1916.47

       merge time: 3 hours, 5 minutes and 34 seconds.

     Sat Apr 26 06:31:18 2014 >>> www-client/chromium-35.0.1916.69

       merge time: 3 hours and 34 seconds.

     Sat May  3 05:15:34 2014 >>> www-client/chromium-35.0.1916.86

       merge time: 2 hours, 56 minutes and 41 seconds.

     Thu May 15 23:41:38 2014 >>> www-client/chromium-35.0.1916.99

       merge time: 3 hours, 1 minute and 39 seconds.

     Thu May 22 21:02:50 2014 >>> www-client/chromium-35.0.1916.114-r1

       merge time: 3 hours, 2 minutes and 30 seconds.

     Sun May 25 04:32:54 2014 >>> www-client/chromium-36.0.1985.18

       merge time: 3 hours and 16 seconds.

     Tue Jun 10 01:05:29 2014 >>> www-client/chromium-36.0.1985.32

       merge time: 3 hours, 16 minutes and 46 seconds.

     Sun Jun 15 14:16:58 2014 >>> www-client/chromium-36.0.1985.49

       merge time: 3 hours, 5 minutes and 29 seconds.

     Sat Jun 21 17:41:57 2014 >>> www-client/chromium-36.0.1985.67

       merge time: 3 hours, 6 minutes and 28 seconds.

     Sat Jul  5 17:16:19 2014 >>> www-client/chromium-36.0.1985.103

       merge time: 46 minutes and 50 seconds.

     Sat Jul 19 13:13:02 2014 >>> www-client/chromium-36.0.1985.125

       merge time: 46 minutes and 34 seconds.

     Mon Jul 21 22:33:58 2014 >>> www-client/chromium-37.0.2062.20

       merge time: 50 minutes and 26 seconds.

     Thu Jul 24 12:39:45 2014 >>> www-client/chromium-37.0.2062.35

       merge time: 46 minutes and 45 seconds.

     Thu Jul 31 00:03:05 2014 >>> www-client/chromium-37.0.2062.44

       merge time: 49 minutes and 19 seconds.

     Thu Jul 31 20:28:20 2014 >>> www-client/chromium-37.0.2062.58

       merge time: 48 minutes and 50 seconds.

     Sat Aug  9 16:45:00 2014 >>> www-client/chromium-37.0.2062.68

       merge time: 47 minutes and 5 seconds.

     Sat Aug  9 17:52:58 2014 >>> www-client/chromium-37.0.2062.68

       merge time: 46 minutes and 39 seconds.

     Fri Aug 29 20:53:51 2014 >>> www-client/chromium-37.0.2062.94

       merge time: 55 minutes and 34 seconds.

     Tue Sep  2 19:58:30 2014 >>> www-client/chromium-38.0.2125.24

       merge time: 1 hour, 19 minutes and 38 seconds.

     Fri Sep  5 18:26:25 2014 >>> www-client/chromium-38.0.2125.44

       merge time: 1 hour, 11 minutes and 26 seconds.

     Wed Sep 17 20:03:57 2014 >>> www-client/chromium-38.0.2125.58

       merge time: 1 hour, 11 minutes and 55 seconds.

     Mon Sep 22 22:43:49 2014 >>> www-client/chromium-38.0.2125.66

       merge time: 1 hour, 12 minutes and 58 seconds.

     Sun Sep 28 05:55:46 2014 >>> www-client/chromium-38.0.2125.77

       merge time: 1 hour, 17 minutes and 24 seconds.

     Mon Oct  6 19:43:51 2014 >>> www-client/chromium-38.0.2125.101

       merge time: 1 hour, 16 minutes and 6 seconds.

     Mon Oct 13 17:38:28 2014 >>> www-client/chromium-39.0.2171.19

   merge time: 10 hours, 53 minutes and 54 seconds.

     Mon Oct 20 20:16:30 2014 >>> www-client/chromium-39.0.2171.27

       merge time: 1 hour, 10 minutes and 46 seconds.

     Thu Oct 23 21:38:49 2014 >>> www-client/chromium-39.0.2171.27

       merge time: 1 hour, 12 minutes and 6 seconds.

     Sat Oct 25 10:42:16 2014 >>> www-client/chromium-39.0.2171.36

       merge time: 1 hour, 14 minutes and 43 seconds.

     Mon Nov  3 21:03:47 2014 >>> www-client/chromium-39.0.2171.42

       merge time: 1 hour, 18 minutes and 2 seconds.

     Fri Nov  7 00:11:36 2014 >>> www-client/chromium-39.0.2171.42

       merge time: 1 hour, 2 minutes and 13 seconds.

     Thu Nov 20 14:32:33 2014 >>> www-client/chromium-39.0.2171.62

       merge time: 1 hour, 5 minutes and 10 seconds.

     Fri Nov 21 11:17:04 2014 >>> www-client/chromium-39.0.2171.62

       merge time: 1 hour, 9 minutes and 27 seconds.

     Mon Nov 24 23:17:30 2014 >>> www-client/chromium-40.0.2214.10

       merge time: 1 hour, 9 minutes and 15 seconds.

     Mon Dec  8 21:48:36 2014 >>> www-client/chromium-40.0.2214.28

       merge time: 1 hour, 10 minutes and 19 seconds.

     Mon Dec 22 09:32:49 2014 >>> www-client/chromium-40.0.2214.45

       merge time: 1 hour, 13 minutes and 21 seconds.

     Wed Dec 31 04:28:44 2014 >>> www-client/chromium-40.0.2214.45

       merge time: 1 hour, 3 minutes and 48 seconds.

     Fri Jan  9 22:27:47 2015 >>> www-client/chromium-40.0.2214.69

       merge time: 1 hour, 22 minutes and 38 seconds.

     Sun Jan 18 14:11:24 2015 >>> www-client/chromium-40.0.2214.85

merge time: 5 hours, 10 minutes and 21 seconds.

----------

## SkaaliaN

 *Marlo wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> Fri Apr 4 19:40:53 2014 >>> www-client/chromium-34.0.1847.116
> 
> merge time: 14 hours, 28 minutes and 56 seconds. 
> ...

 

 :Shocked:   Darf man fragen, was du für ein System bestitzt?

----------

## Josef.95

 *Marlo wrote:*   

> es kann aber auch an Chromium selbst bzw. den Versionen liegen.
> 
> Ein @world update führe ich immer ohne Hintergrundprozesse aus,
> 
> nur ein bischen surfen. Diese irren Zeitunterschiede sind mir unverständlich.
> ...

 

Nutzt du eventuell mehrere emerge Jobs (emerge --jobs[=JOBS] Option)?

Falls ja, das könnte diese sehr unterschiedlichen Bauzeiten erklären (wenn zb im weiteren Job noch libreoffice webkit-gtk oder sonstige Brocken nebenbei mitgebaut werden  :Wink: )

----------

## schmidicom

Google hat doch bei Chromium (zumindest unter Linux) seit irgendeiner Version auf clang/llvm umgestellt, möglicherweise hat auch das einen Einfluss auf die unterschiedlichen Compile-Zeiten?

EDIT:

Hab die News dazu wieder gefunden: http://heise.de/-2512833

----------

## franzf

 *schmidicom wrote:*   

> Google hat doch bei Chromium (zumindest unter Linux) seit irgendeiner Version auf clang/llvm umgestellt, möglicherweise hat auch das einen Einfluss auf die unterschiedlichen Compile-Zeiten?

 

Google ja, aber das bezieht sich AFAIK nur auf den "google-chrome" browser, also das closed-source-Projekt. Umstellen auf clang für chromium könnte aber durchaus ein paar Prozent rausschinden - hat es jedenfalls hier bei Qt5 (zusätzlich ist es ressourcenschonender - ich hab irgendwie kaum was davon gemerkt, mit gcc gab es immer einige kurze locks, z.B. im Browser scrollen oder Fenster wechseln)

----------

## schmidicom

Habe es spaßeshalber gleich mal ausprobiert chromium-39 mit clang/llvm zu compilieren aber irgendwie haut das nicht so ganz hin.

Falls es einen interessiert habe ich das build.log gleich mal in die Cloud geworfen. Seltsam finde ich dabei das er im Log ganz am Anfang noch den GCC als "C Compiler" angibt und dann am Ende doch an clang++ scheitert...

----------

## franzf

 *schmidicom wrote:*   

> Habe es spaßeshalber gleich mal ausprobiert chromium-39 mit clang/llvm zu compilieren aber irgendwie haut das nicht so ganz hin.
> 
> Falls es einen interessiert habe ich das build.log gleich mal in die Cloud geworfen. Seltsam finde ich dabei das er im Log ganz am Anfang noch den GCC als "C Compiler" angibt und dann am Ende doch an clang++ scheitert...

 

Gut, das braucht wohl doch ein wenig mehr als nur CC und CXX exportieren:

https://code.google.com/p/chromium/wiki/Clang

Wobei - das chromium-ebuild deaktiviert explizit das Bauen mit clang (src_configure -> Z. 372 + 373) - änder die Nullen in Einsen und versuchs nochmal.

----------

## schmidicom

Nö, das klappt auch nicht. Nun stirbt er an einer völlig anderen Stelle und zeigt am Anfang des Logs immer noch den GCC als "C Compiler" an.

Aber bei der Komplexität dieses ebuilds sollte sich wohl besser derjenige mit dem Thema "Chromium und clang/llvm" auseinander setzen der es geschrieben hat.

----------

## Marlo

 *metal1ty wrote:*   

> 
> 
>   Darf man fragen, was du für ein System bestitzt?

 

Na klar!

```
Portage 2.2.15 (python 2.7.9-final-0, default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop/gnome/systemd, gcc-4.8.3, glibc-2.19-r1, 3.17.7-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.17.7-gentoo-x86_64-AMD_Phenom-tm-_II_X6_1090T_Processor-with-gentoo-2.2

...

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=native -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

...

MAKEOPTS="-j7"
```

----------

## Marlo

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Nutzt du eventuell mehrere emerge Jobs (emerge --jobs[=JOBS] Option)?
> 
> Falls ja, das könnte diese sehr unterschiedlichen Bauzeiten erklären (wenn zb im weiteren Job noch libreoffice webkit-gtk oder sonstige Brocken nebenbei mitgebaut werden )

 

Ja genau! Das müsste man merken und deshalb achte ich darauf bei einem update wenig (nur surfen etc) nebenbei zu machen.

thx

Ma

----------

## SkaaliaN

Hey,

habe es mal getestet.

```

# genlop -t www-client/chromium-39.0.2171.65

 

* www-client/chromium

     Wed Jan 21 01:46:37 2015 >>> www-client/chromium-39.0.2171.65

       merge time: 1 hour, 14 minutes and 41 seconds.

```

----------

## schmidicom

Nur zur Info:

Das mit clang und Chromium scheint auch im Bugzilla von Gentoo schon langer ein Thema zu sein.

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=502456

----------

## Marlo

Hi,

die *-r1 läuft wieder in normaler Zeit durch.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>    Fri Jan 23 19:34:18 2015 >>> www-client/chromium-40.0.2214.85-r1
> 
>        merge time: 1 hour, 24 minutes and 52 seconds.
> ...

 

----------

## kernelOfTruth

 *schmidicom wrote:*   

> Nur zur Info:
> 
> Das mit clang und Chromium scheint auch im Bugzilla von Gentoo schon langer ein Thema zu sein.
> 
> https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=502456

 

Klasse ! - endlich howto gefunden, Chromium braucht immer länger zum Bauen,

mal schauen, wie das ganze mit LLVM bzw. Clang läuft

https://gist.github.com/tamiko/7e3a0be806fac11f2a35

 *Quote:*   

> How to set up llvm/clang with libc++ as system compiler v0.1
> 
> ============================================================
> 
> Author: Matthias Maier <tamiko@gentoo.org>
> ...

 

----------

